# Wirral Herpetological Society PLEASE ANSWER!



## Gareth35 (Oct 16, 2008)

:welcome:I need to know the E-mail address, Phone number, and Membership details fo the wirral herpetological Society.
If you are a member then could you PLEASE! give me some Info on how to join PLEASE!!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Ummm... could this perhaps be it?

http://www.wirral-libraries.net:8080/inform/published/1819/1861.html

Took me what...all of 30 seconds on Google...?


----------



## aitchjay (Oct 14, 2008)

All that info has now changed.
Wirral Herp society phone number is John Burgess 0151 638 2581.
e-mail [email protected]
They do still meet every 1st Wednesday of the month, but no longer at the community center, it's now at the Wallasey scout hut near the new Tesco.
No meeting in November though, because it falls on bonfire night.
Cheers.


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Always welcome to come join us 
See you there :2thumb:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Emmy1 said:


> Always welcome to come join us
> See you there :2thumb:


Sounds interesting - what sort of things do you guys do there? Might have to try to pop up sometime : victory:


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

It's a club, so we get together to see each others animals, new additions and generally talk reptiles as well as catch up with friends, as some only see each other once a month. Sometimes there will be talks, as many people come who don't own reptiles but wish to get close and get educated. Any ages are welcome, would be great to have some new visitors :2thumb:


----------



## curleywhirly (Jun 18, 2012)

Emmy1 said:


> It's a club, so we get together to see each others animals, new additions and generally talk reptiles as well as catch up with friends, as some only see each other once a month. Sometimes there will be talks, as many people come who don't own reptiles but wish to get close and get educated. Any ages are welcome, would be great to have some new visitors :2thumb:


 Oh wow! I didn't realise there was anything like this local. Might give it a try... So is the next meeting something like the 3rd October?


----------

